# Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake?



## Aurum

Can someone please explain to me the Ball scene in Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake?
Who is the stranger and how does he know the Prince is in love with a swan and does he actually know it in the first place?
And just to be sure - is the whole thing about a prince who falls in love with a male swan? 









P.S. - don't get me wrong - I loved Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake, it's just that I couldn't figure the plot out....


----------



## Pugg

Aurum said:


> Can someone please explain to me the Ball scene in Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake?
> Who is the stranger and how does he know the Prince is in love with a swan and does he actually know it in the first place?
> And just to be sure - is the whole thing about a prince who falls in love with a male swan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - don't get me wrong - I loved Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake, it's just that I couldn't figure the plot out....


Isn't it the way with fairy tales, that you don't understand them?


----------



## CristianRey

That's quite unwatchable to me, but I respect diversity. Now...let me go back to Dame Fonteyn and Michael Somes...


----------

